# Classic Mako 17 over propped and under paid



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you aren’t going to call a prop shop I’d try a 3 blade 19 pitch


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you aren’t going to call a prop shop I’d try a 3 blade 19 pitch


10-4. My mechanic is convinced he can prop it. I’m not gonna get too crazy. I’ll see how the 3 blade 18p shakes out today and I’ll let you know how those numbers shake out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> 10-4. My mechanic is convinced he can prop it. I’m not gonna get too crazy. I’ll see how the 3 blade 18p shakes out today and I’ll let you know how those numbers shake out.


Yeah never rule out a three blade, they can do a lot more than folks realize


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah never rule out a three blade, they can do a lot more than folks realize


My clamshell 115 ran great with that 3 blade so we’ll see how the new technology likes it. Although I do like those new merc prop hubs. I’ve been living in ancient technology for a while.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> My clamshell 115 ran great with that 3 blade so we’ll see how the new technology likes it. Although I do like those new merc prop hubs. I’ve been living in ancient technology for a while.


What’s different about the hub?


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s different about the hub?


They have removable hubs, no more spinning a prop and having to have a new hub pressed in. They’re trippy.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

3 blade 18p lost some hole shot for sure. Top end had me close to 6k with a little tab, conditions were a little shitty and reached 37mph. I’m gonna try some of my mechanics 3 blade 18p’s and see which one is in the sweet spot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Try a little cup and bend blades back some


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Mechanic wasn’t super helpful. Called Ken at prop gods. Solid dude. Dialed in. Should have prop and new numbers this week.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

So the NRS3 15p is the ticket. Killer hole shot, mid range is insanely responsive, and top end touches 42 at around 6100 rpm without fussing too much over tabs and trim, didn’t have a lot of time today to play around but pretty sure I have the prop I’m looking for. I’m not gonna chase down the 150-200 rpm I still have left to spin.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Must be a different blade geometry, I thought that 3 blade 19 would get you the RPM you were looking for.
Were the other props 13 1/4” diameter as well?


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Must be a different blade geometry, I thought that 3 blade 19 would get you the RPM you were looking for.
> Were the other props 13 1/4” diameter as well?


the 18p 3 blade was giving me the rpm but the hole shot just suckkkkked


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> the 18p 3 blade was giving me the rpm but the hole shot just suckkkkked


It’s crazy how just a little tweak of the prop changes the attitude so drastically.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s crazy how just a little tweak of the prop changes the attitude so drastically.


I will never pretend to know more than just completely pedestrian and remedial information about props.


----------

